# Halloween Hockey Jerseys



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I ran across this since I play hockey (and yard haunt - a wonderful combination ; ):

http://www.projoy.com/special_events.html#top

If that doesn't work click on the Special Events section and Halloween is at the bottom. Click on the thumbnail to see different ones (with 4 example team logos they put on them).


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I love that!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Sweet. I used to play hockey when I was a young man. Now one check and I'm recovering for a week.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Man I play too. I'd love to be the goalie wearing a skull on his chest. It would definitely freak some shooters out.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I want the Alaska Aces on I used to watch them whenI lived up there


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

OOOO what bout a group buy  I love hockey!!!!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

^^ I'm almost certain those are just examples of teams that Pro-Joy has done jerseys for. The team would have to sell overstock directly to a customer. And the teams shown don't list them for sale on their sites. Usually what teams do is auction off the game-worn jerseys after a special event game for charity. You might check eBay.

^ I thought about a group buy. But A) I personally like the sublimated design with the skulls. The others are cool but too cartoony. Not everyone might agree. But normally when you order a batch for a team you have to order all the same design but the order CAN be in different sizes B) It's hard enough trying to get your own team to pay for a set of jerseys LOL. These would have to be shipped to one person and then that person would have to ship them out to each person who ordered and be reimbursed for the shipping. That would also take time for whomever would have to do that C) Pro-Joy jerseys aren't cheap D) They come stock without numbers, names or logos which is the cheapest route to go E) I'm a graphic designer who could design a cool Halloween logo but I really don't have time F) We could get the hauntforum.com logo printed in white on jerseys but I'd rather have a blank jersey (no logo, no numbers, no name). The hauntforum.com logo looks good in white on a black T-shirt but I think it would lose something in the translation to a hockey jersey like these. But jerseys might be able to be ordered some with logos, numbers or names and some without. I'm not sure.

With all that being said I'll email Pro-Joy and be straight with them that we might consider a group buy and see what they say about the pricing, options and fulfillment. If it seems to make sense I'll start a thread in the group buy section to see how many are interested. It's worth a look.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

so awesome! reminds me of the Jason vorhees shirt you can buy online it comes with a mask too


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Update: Fyi, I got a reply from a Pro-Joy rep who said 25 Halloween jerseys in one design would be $90+ each incl S&H "including names/numbers, sponsors, all logos". He didn't answer specific qustions like if some could have a logo or names and numbers and others blank. I think they want everything the same in an order except for sizes. No price breaks. A "group buy" would be like a team purchasing a set of 25 jerseys. Except the problem of logistics of one of us collecting payment and shipping them out to individuals which incures more time and cost. That's why I say "$90+". So a group buy is probably not a good nor very economical idea. But it was worth checking into.


----------

